# Kajütboot Verleih in Roermond



## Barschfreak83 (27. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen. 

Ich war vor Jahren einige male in Roermond und habe mir dort bei Manfred Seidler (http://ms-boote.de) mit einem Kumpel zusammen immer ein Kajütboot gemietet, mit dem wir dann übers Wochenende die Mass unsicher gemacht haben. 

Heute hab ich mit Herrn Seidler telefoniert und er sagte mir leider das er den Verleih nicht mehr betreibt. 

Kennt jemand von euch einen anderen Kajütboot Verleih, der annehmbare Preise hat? 

Ich habe leider im Netz nichts gefunden. 

Gruß


----------



## Barschfreak83 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kajütboot Verleih in Roermond*

Gibt es denn niemanden der mir diesbezüglich weiterhelfen kann?


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kajütboot Verleih in Roermond*



> Gibt es denn niemanden der mir diesbezüglich weiterhelfen kann?



Solche Boote werden,wenn überhaupt, dann zumeist privat angeboten.
In den Kleinanzeigenblättchen stehen manchmal Angebote von privaten
Bootseignern, allen voran in der Bootsbörse, b.z.w. im Netz auch schon mal bei Quoka!

Jürgen


----------



## minus1 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kajütboot Verleih in Roermond*

...gibt es überhaupt irgendeinen Bootsverleih in diesem Gebiet für Angelboote ?


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kajütboot Verleih in Roermond*



> ...gibt es überhaupt irgendeinen Bootsverleih in diesem Gebiet für Angelboote ?


Ich habe da nichts finden können, es sei denn du mietest ein Boot mit Trailer in Deutschland.
Diese Boote stehen dann aber zunächst mal irgendwo in Kiel oder D´dorf
und müssen erst mal abgeholt und nach dem Fischen wieder zurückgebracht werden!
Der Aufwand lohnt eigentlich nicht, zumindest wenn es nur für ein WE sein soll!
Und noch was, viele Vermieter ob nun privat oder nicht, stehen überhaupt nicht darauf, ihre schicken, meist auch noch weißen Böötchen an Angler raus zu geben. 
Sie haben dann Albträume von Blut, Schleim und Schuppen an und in ihren Kähnen!
Also beim Mieten Klappe halten und nichts vom Angeln erzählen!
Man will halt mit der Alten schön ein WE oder so rumschippern!

Jürgen


----------



## ro-jog-rr (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kajütboot Verleih in Roermond*

Ich weiß, dass in in Wessem das Tankschiff, direkt an der Koeweide/Comfortparc, Boote und auch kleine Kajütboote verleiht. 
Ich meine der Mann heißt Otten.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kajütboot Verleih in Roermond*



> Ich weiß, dass in in Wessem das Tankschiff, direkt an der Koeweide/Comfortparc, Boote und auch kleine Kajütboote verleiht.



Na, dass ist ja mal was konkretes!

Jürgen


----------



## JürgenW (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kajütboot Verleih in Roermond*

http://www.yachtschule-muellenschlaeder.de/mboote.htm
http://www.watersportschool.de/


----------



## Barschfreak83 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Kajütboot Verleih in Roermond*

Vielen Dank erstmal, werde mich die Tage bei denen mal schlau machen.


----------

